# Bees and darkness



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

I know bees prefer to be in the dark. With an observation hive the idea is obviously to be able to observe the little critters doing their thing. So how much light to too much light. I'm building a Banterra Hive and there will be covers for viewing windows. Just curious how much time each day can we get away with removing the covers to see what's going on and not disturb them. Is there a type of light we could implement so as to minimize their disturbance.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know if those studies exist. I know with mine I've got thin plywood that's held on with simple screen window latches to give them darkness (and protect the glass during transport). I take them off to review, then put them back on a few minutes later. I've left them off for a couple hours on occasion but not often. I've noticed they get confused as to where the exit is when the covers are removed but it's not real bad and they seem to figure it out quickly.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have a few Observation hives. 4X4 side by side I have never covered the glass. They are normal functioning hives the queen in all of them can be seen out on the glass side of the frames quite frequently. I have never noticed and difference in behavior in them and actually get two splits annually from them.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice Bees Tenbears but those are some Hellacious Bucks!!


----------



## Fowlhunter22 (Feb 24, 2013)

Not mean to hijack post btw


----------



## Fowlhunter22 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tenbear-But to hell with bees let's talk deer!


----------



## greasyspider (May 31, 2015)

FWIW, feral bees will hang hives from branches in the open. I don't know as darkness is all that important.


----------

